# Nice one from libya



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

[/COLOR]









:clap2::clap2:


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...looks like an advert for the film...the good,the bad and the ugly...lol....


----------

